# Turtles and Crocs...



## Joanne (Apr 26, 2013)

Thought some of you might enjoy this...


----------



## wellington (Apr 26, 2013)

Cute.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 26, 2013)

Lovi it!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 26, 2013)

What is it about turtles/tortoises given the o one two hump hump to a shoe that's so funny.


----------

